# Help find a poacher Please READ



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The morning of November 4, 2007 District Game Warden Tim Phalen received calls concerning a nice buck shot south of Hankinson. The deer was still alive when found. The deer located approximately 6 miles south of Hankinson had been shot twice by a small caliber rifle. One bullet broke his back. It is believed the deer was shot sometime between Saturday evening and early Sunday morning. What makes this case even more disturbing is the difficulty hunters have had finding good mature bucks in the southern half of unit 2A. This was a very nice buck and a potential opportunity was stolen from a legal hunter. Anyone with information is asked to call the Richland Co. Sheriff's office at 642-7777, the Report All Poachers number at 1-800-472-2121 or Tim Phalen, District Game Warden at 439-2007.










Thanks for any help you can provide!

We need to prosecute the hell out of these slobs!

Ryan


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

what a lowlife MFer, its bonheads like that who make the rest of us look bad. Whoever did it must think there pretty bad. Shame they wouldn't have the balls to turn themselves in


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

:eyeroll:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Seems like this happens every year. What an idiot. We should start a season on poachers. :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Would we like shine the shiners? Or just wait for them to come to us? I am for that season!

Would have been a nice buck in a couple years.. SAD


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Already a nice buck


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

There should be a season on poachers idiots and terrorist. I buy tags for those!!!!!!!!!! :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :******: :strapped:


----------



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

i hate poachers i live in pa and we have a big problem with them that was a nice buck and it would of made any 1 happy not to long a go there was a DUI check point going out of PA to NY state and they stoped a truck with 11 fresh killed deer in the back and 9 out of 11 were bigger than a 8 point if i was the one to find him i would of kicked the f*&k out of him :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I live about 25 miles southeast of Hankinson. I have heard rumors in the coffee shop that this same guy has been working at his craft in northeastern South Dakota as well. I even heard a name mentioned on time (can't for the life of me remember who it was) and that that person was under investigation. Haven't heard of an arrest being made yet though. I know our local conservation officer is away of this situation also.

Larry


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

My buddy shot a deer near state college pennsylvania. He had a .300 win mag and put a good hit on it so it wasnt going far. It ran up over a small hill and down the other side. My buddy waited 10 minutes and got up from the stand to see two men and a boy running away with his deer. He yelled "Thats real nice, teaching the boy how to poach"


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

I used to hunt a few of the public areas in 2A just outside Hankinson and I would find numerous partially butchered deer carcasses virtually everywhere I went. Typically, the hindquarters had been removed and the backstraps had been cut out. The rest of the animal was simply left behind. Of course, there was never a tag. Over a two-year period, I'd estimate seeing at least 8 carcasses, with the majority of them at/near areas where people typically park their vehicles. I also hunt 2G2 and I have *never* found a partially butchered carcass, though I do once in a while see deer that have been wounded and then died. I sent a message to G&F about this and received a thank-you response, though I understood at the time that it would be difficult for them to stop this. Because I saw so many similar-looking carcasses in 2A but none in other units, I wonder if this was being done by a small group of people -- or even a single person -- near Hankinson.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya its pretty sad.. i was sitting and there weren't any deer and i watched a guy with my binoculars pointing a barrel out the passenger side pointing towards me its stupid they don't care wat is around they just shoot what ever


----------



## Goose Unit (Apr 28, 2008)

I Live in Lidgerwood strait west of Hankinson and i hunt the area where this buck was poached and there is alot of people in this rural area that poach deer and you know it is going on but they can never prove it and it really starts to get old.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Leaving a carcus in the field is not illegal, but not taking all the edible meat is. In some places it's more common to bone your animal out and pack the meat to your vehicle instead of trying to drag it over mountains and such. I understand that it's not the case here, but it does happen.

As far as poaching goes.....they should all be shot and left to rot.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Starky said:


> Leaving a carcus in the field is not illegal, but not taking all the edible meat is. In some places it's more common to bone your animal out and pack the meat to your vehicle instead of trying to drag it over mountains and such. I understand that it's not the case here, but it does happen.
> 
> As far as poaching goes.....they should all be shot and left to rot.


Sure, that's legal, but you cannot leave the head behind because you have to carry it with you until you get it home. And that head needs to be properly tagged. All of the carcases I saw still had the head on and there sure wasn't a tag in the ear or on the antlers.

No mountains around here, but still there are some places where I hunt where I'm a heckuva long way from the car, and sometimes through swampy cattails and such. I have a big-wheel cart, but there are some places it just won't go because it's too hard to drag. So I have thought about having to render the carcass in the field and will do that if I have to. I threw a doe over my shoulder and carried it and my gun almost 1/2 mile back to the car a few years ago and that darned near killed me. (I'm over 50.) Luckily, since then I have always been close enough to the car that I have been able to drag my little cart in and out.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

MikeMCC, are you sure you have to bring the head out. I don't recal reading that in the regs. In Alaska you can't take the hornes out of the field until all edible meat has been recovered. I know this isn't Alaska, but I was wondering if you read that somewhere or if that is what you have always understood. Please educate me.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Starky said:


> MikeMCC, are you sure you have to bring the head out. I don't recal reading that in the regs. In Alaska you can't take the hornes out of the field until all edible meat has been recovered. I know this isn't Alaska, but I was wondering if you read that somewhere or if that is what you have always understood. Please educate me.


Yes, I checked with G&F about this last year because I knew that I went into areas that are pretty far away from roads. A few of us on this site were pretty sure it was OK to cut up the deer and bring it out in two trips to lighten the load. But I wanted to check to be positive so I sent G&F an email and they responded a couple of days later. The response from G&F was that you can do this, but the head must be properly tagged and if you are carrying out the hindquarters, for example, you have to be able to take the game warden back to where the tagged head is. Then, on your final trip out, you have to bring the properly-tagged head with you and take it home. (Or, you could start by taking the head to your car -- it doesn't really matter. You just have to be able to take the game warden to it.) If you have a deer carcass coming from the field to your car and then home, you *always* have to have the tagged head. The carcass tag alone will not work when you are in the field or driving home. Once you get home, you can discard the head because then the carcass tag is all you need.


----------

